# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  First stupid question (others sure to follow) ... BitQuick okay for vendor?

## Beetlegeuse

My gear supplier is using the carrot and stick approach -- setting a high minimum for WU purchases and offering hefty incentives for crypto purchases -- so I think it's time for me to learn a thing or three about cryptocurrency. And further decisions -- which wallet(s) to use and the like -- will hinge on the source so I'm thinking the place to start is determining where I'll get the coins. 

So my first question is about using BitQuick as a vendor. It's not as tidy a transaction as buying from an ATM but there isn't a BitCoin ATM within 25 miles of where I live. However, there are two BitQuick dealers within walking distance of my house, and several more throughout the town.

So before I get on to the other questions, does anyone have a beef with BitQuick? And if you have used BitQuick, do you have any tips?

----------


## 956Vette

Probably better off using a high quality company by way of the Cash App to acquire bitcoin. Bitcoin ATMs are dinosaurs nobody uses any longer (large fees and hassle). LibertyX would be another option before gambling with unknown BitQuick. 
For android, best choice is Samourai wallet.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Second stupid question.

I do have an Android phone but I intend making the gear purchases from my PC. So can I transfer the bitcoin from the Samourai wallet to a PC wallet? And if so, howzit done?

----------


## 956Vette

Great question! In the event you reach an agreement and receive a payment address via email on your PC, visit a qr code generator to copy and paste your suppliers bitcoin address. Had your coin be on your mobile wallet, you'd scan qr code from your computer and the wallet should pick up the address you intend to send coin to  :Cool:

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Thanks for the info. It's bewildering because the process is always involved and each different vendor/system uses an entirely different process. I need to bone up on this ... quickly.

----------


## almostgone

> Thanks for the info. It's *bewildering because the process is always involved and each different vendor/system uses an entirely different process. I need to bone up on this* ... quickly.


Same here, Beetlegeuse. Every time that I think I have it down pat, something changes. I just want to buy btc with say....a credit card, put in a wallet, and send it to the wallet where I am doing my transaction.

I'm almost 55 and I still don't have the knack for this.

----------


## Frank777

Have you tried Buybitcoinworldwide? This is a website which sells bitcoins in a number of countries through means of payments such as AstroPay, Bank transfer, cash, credit card debit card. I've already tried it, and I should say, it is easy-to-use. In case someone is interested, visit https://cryptolinks.com/1167/buybitcoinworldwide

----------


## jstone

If using your phone download abra, it's the easiest phone app. Buy your coins then just send it to the vendors wallet that easy. If your using a computer coinomi is supposed to be one of the best. Using these services are more anonymous than most.

With abra you can go from no account to a finished transaction in well under an hour no problems. It's not like other services that can take hours to finish everything.

----------


## brew69420

> If using your phone download abra, it's the easiest phone app. Buy your coins then just send it to the vendors wallet that easy. If your using a computer coinomi is supposed to be one of the best. Using these services are more anonymous than most.
> 
> With abra you can go from no account to a finished transaction in well under an hour no problems. It's not like other services that can take hours to finish everything.


Easier than circle? That's I just set up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Krb367

Sorry to hijack but I’m in a similar boat, and might enlighten you to something I had zero idea about.

Like you, Sources offering better deals with crypto.. The last and only fucking time I tried using Coinbase as a wallet for BTC was a joke. I’ve had my bank account linked up to coinbase prior. Transfer total money needed for supply from my bank account to wallet, showed instant. I go to finalize purchase and nope. There is a 3-5 business day hold until I can actually purchase with my wallet. By the time the 3 days goes by, 4 since it all fell on a weekend, price of BTC drops and now I don’t have enough money to pay.

Is there ANY way, method, wallet or whatever to bypass and avoid that bullshit?

----------


## The road

I use blockchain.info for wallet and buy at atm. 

Whatever you do.... Do not get a coinbase wallet. 
If you purchase from a supplier with coinbase odds are you will be banned for life and spend hours or days getting your money from them. 
They are incredibly good at red flagging source wallets.

----------


## Krb367

> I use blockchain.info for wallet and buy at atm. 
> 
> Whatever you do.... Do not get a coinbase wallet. 
> If you purchase from a supplier with coinbase odds are you will be banned for life and spend hours or days getting your money from them. 
> They are incredibly good at red flagging source wallets.


What’s the use for a BTC atm, aside from I’m guessing pulling out cash for BTC you have?

What’s the turn around on that wallet?

----------


## The road

> What’s the use for a BTC atm, aside from I’m guessing pulling out cash for BTC you have?
> 
> What’s the turn around on that wallet?


You put cash in the atm and buy bitcoin. 
Though most require ID now. 
Its instant transfer last I knew.

----------


## Krb367

> You put cash in the atm and buy bitcoin. 
> Though most require ID now. 
> Its instant transfer last I knew.


Oh ok so basically bypass the online wallet transfer shit? After depositing in to the atm you’ll get a btc code for funds?

----------


## The road

> Oh ok so basically bypass the online wallet transfer shit? After depositing in to the atm you’ll get a btc code for funds?


You can open your wallet and the atm will scan your barcode. 
The only downfall is the atm takes a fee and the wallet takes a fee when you buy whatever. 
Coinmomma was the last straw. They wanted all my info and dodnt activate me for 3 months. 

The other way is to find an individual and buy from them which is kickass and anonymous. 

Fees really do suck on crypto.

----------

